# The Prize Give Away!



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well after the success of all the comps i thought i would make one!

Ok The First Item Is A Red Velvet Collar With Hearts On ! :









Its In Size 26cm-32cm (10.4"-12.8") 

Heres Some Toys Too! :




























THEn theres the puppia lucky dip! pretty much the winner of this one tells me their dogs length and i order a lucky dip! they are puppia hoodies with a "5" on them!

So anyone can enter! just put your name and what your down for! ALL will be drawn on the 10th of june ACCEPT the puppia hoodie! that will be drawn on the 3th of june so i can order it in time! so please put what your down for AND if you want the puppia hoodie , what size (8" , 10" , 12" , 14" , 16",18") thank you and good luck! x


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Aww, this is sweet, Shannon! I'll enter for the toys! Do we pick one? If so, Gemma would especially love any of the plush bone toys.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd love to be in for the tennis ball and the hoodie. I'll be back with the size since Eva is up in bed with my mom.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

its for each ite, so thanks! will add you to list now!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'd like to enter for the puppia hoodie , 10 ".  . ( and tell Tillie if i win, i'll send Tillie a special prize so she doesnt feel left out ) lol.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I'd like to enter for the yellow ball, the soft bone toys (except the pink one ) and the puppia hoodie; 10". 

Hope there will be a fun video again .


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

theshanman97 said:


> its for each ite, so thanks! will add you to list now!


Okay! Then Gemma and I would like to enter for the soft plush bones.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm confused . Do we have to enter for one item only?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I think it would be easier to enter everyone for each item and then draw 5 names each person gets the corresponding prize?


----------



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

Im in for the plush toy and the Hoodie!!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

yeah everyone can enter for the number they want! i was going to do everyone in all BUT i didnt want someone to end up with something they did not want


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I would like the velvet collar and the hoodie I think Charlie would look beautiful in a bright red collar if he ever grows that big with a nice doggie tag it. If he doesn't fit into it ever then Penelope would look so sweet in it as well. As forn the hoodie I would like to get that for Penelope since I just ordered a hoodie for Charlie I would need a. Size 10"and maybe the yellow happy face ball for TC since he loves loves loves to play fetch and we are always having to buy new balls for him because my lovely bird y's like to chew up his balls all the Time


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

You can put me down for the drawing my Friend...Thats nice of you..


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Chili would like to be in the drawing for the tennis ball and the smilely face ball.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

That is so nice of you to a drawing Shannon! I would like to go for the collar. And the hoodie 12" for chica and the yellow ball and blue bone for Guillermo.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww Shannon, you are so cute. Very nice of you! You sweetie pie. 

I'm in for the pink tennis ball and Puppia 12" :toothy8:


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Lacey's down for the smiley face ball and Puppia 8" 
This is so wonderful of you, Shannon!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Miya would like to draw for the rope ball and the puppia hoodie. Thanks Shannon!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

This is so fun! Odie would like to be entered for a puppia hoodie. Thanks!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Ooh another contest  I adore that collar of my gosh is so pretty! I'm in for that! The hoodie would be great too! If I can be in for 2 things, those 2 I would love. My girls are toy killers sadly :/


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh gosh, I would like to be down for the puppia hoodie size 8" for my prince. N for diamond the velvet collar. Ohhh this is so exciting.  
Thanks Shannon


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone !  please tell everyone ! Any one can enter and can : quinnandleah , Darkessa , teeter , krystalLeigh and Audreybabypup can you please tell me your dogs neck sizes in inches ? X


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

I enter for the collars!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you !


----------



## Shadow's Mammy's (Jan 9, 2012)

me edel and hoodie 10"


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Bijou & Mimi would like to enter for the hoodie in 8" and the velvet collar.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would like to enter for the plush bones and the smile squeaky toy. Thanks!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Shannon! Chloe would like to enter for the plush bones!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

theshanman97 said:


> Thanks everyone !  please tell everyone ! Any one can enter and can : quinnandleah , Darkessa , teeter , krystalLeigh and Audreybabypup can you please tell me your dogs neck sizes in inches ? X


Sorry Shannan I ment to get back and post this am but Leah had her puppies. Eva's neck is 8 inches.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

quinnandleah said:


> Sorry Shannan I ment to get back and post this am but Leah had her puppies. Eva's neck is 8 inches.


Congrats! And don't apologies ! That's more important than this ! Lol x


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

anyone else? lol anyone can enter , anywhere in the world , as many iteams as a want!  x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Great contest Shannon! 

Brody would like to enter for the red collar and the yellow squeaky ball.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Shannon, this is a great idea! Lulu is scared of toys (I know-strange little doggy). I can't make up my mind. She's never had a collar and I really like the collar. Put me down for the collar. I love the idea of the hoodie, but she doesn't wear clothes very often. I want to leave that open for someone whose dog wears clothes more than Lulu.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I would like to enter my girls for the Puppia 8 inch, toys and the collar. thanks


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Can I be put down for any of the toys please? Thank you Shannon.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Can I be put down for any of the toys please? Thank you Shannon.


yep! just done  x


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

awwww another one , this is awesome fun  would like to enter my lot for the collar and the plush bones


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Were down for the puppia shirt what colour is it? 10" I think


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Oooo we love the bone or puppia


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

oooh shannon you're awesome 
I would love entering in for the puppia hoodie  8"


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

id like to enter for a plush bone please
thanks


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

Toby would love a jumper!  13 inch length, 10 inch neck.
And I'll enter for one of the plush bones too. 
Thanks Shannon!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Were down for the puppia shirt what colour is it? 10" I think


its a lucky dip  pretty much theres 4 options , you pick one that describes your dog and it sends the one that matches with your option!  mine came today XD i selected girly girl (Theres 4 items for each section) and i got this little puppia top that has a pic of a cartoon dog and the words angel on it XD x


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

If I win, I'll send you the measurements. I don't know them off the top of my head.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

teetee said:


> If I win, I'll send you the measurements. I don't know them off the top of my head.


thats ok!  x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ohhhhhh I get it now!!! Cool! Can't wait to see what happens


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

can I enter for the collar, puppia & the plush bone please


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

woops! forgot to post on here :http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi-chat/69109-mortified-upset-angry.html info is there!  x


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

I like to enter to!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

just s everyone knows : THE PUPPIA DRAW IS NOW A FREE PARK AVENUE HARNESS OF CHOICE! x


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I would like to be entered for the collar and the park avenue harness. Thank you. Your such a sweetie for doing this kinda drawing.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

When is the draw?


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> When is the draw?


It says June 10th for toys,and collar. Not sure about the other draw.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby would also like to enter for the park avenue harness please. This in edition to our previous entry for a plush bone.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Just to confirm again Gemma would like to enter for the Park Avenue harness and the plush bone.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Can I enter for the harness too? As well as the toys?


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

ok all added! i think i may do the draw on sun morning? it depends as i maybe have a friend coming over! XD lol but i will try and get up at like 6am to do the one for the harness  and tommorow i will ask for you to ALL confirm on another post i will set up some time tommorow  x


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Me too! Me too! I'm in for anything and everything.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Me too! Me too! I'm in for anything and everything.


lol! will add you to everything! XD im still waiting on the toys to arrive  HOPEFULLY one day they will arrive! lol and the collar is here and is REALLY cute! tillie is v jealous!  x


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I would like to reenter also. Thanks sweetie!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

LBChi said:


> I would like to reenter also. Thanks sweetie!


no prob just done!  x


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Do we have to confirm here or on another thread?

If here, then I am still in . (For the bone toy (except the pink one), the yellow ball and the harness)


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay, I'll enter for the harness and the plush bone instead then please


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm still in too  this is so fun!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

ok so everyone knows : THE DRAW WILL BE HELD (for the harness) AT 7AM (UK time) TOMMOROW! im now going to post a thread confirming the numbers and people so can everyone pass it along and comment? thank you! also if you want to be added to something post there too! x


----------

